# Pickled ...



## msmofet (Dec 9, 2021)

I did some pickling - kirbys, jalapeños and eggs. (Not canned)


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 9, 2021)

Yum!!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 9, 2021)

Haven´t got a clue what kirbys are. Are they some kind of pickling cucumber?
Great-looking jars, by the way!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2021)

Kirby cukes are the small cukes you often see in a pickle jar.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 9, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Kirby cukes are the small cukes you often see in a pickle jar.



+1. Yes they are called Kirby pickles or Kirby cucumbers.


----------

